# Bit 'O Kestrel



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been trying for a tight shot of this little guy, he cooperated to a certain extent this morning.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I never those guy's held so much color !!

Neat shot thresh !!! 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great shot thresh!

Sadly, I dug one out of my radiator late last fall and got to check it out up close.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Kestrels are quite rare, aren't they?

Nice pic, by the way.


----------

